# Might b a silly question, but....



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been noticing when I pop off little rollers or head walls and such. My back arm kinda swings up, I don't think out so much as I am pretty conscious of that, but is possible. Almost a rolling up the back window, but not so extreme.









Enough that I've taken note of it

My front arm is nice and calm. It's kinda annoying and not totally sure if it's throwing me off. I'm guessing yes kinda like the "imaginary girlfriend" and not totally sure if it's a bit outward as well as mentioned above. Wish I had a vid but don't may try to grab one this weekend....if I can ever get someone to tape me :dry:

Am I trying to pop to hard using my entire or a lot of my upper body instead of just a smooth little push up with my legs? 
Or am I off base in all my logic. 
Trying to clean up my form and help with my park, if I ever get a chance to hit the park again.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> I've been noticing when I pop off little rollers or head walls and such. My back arm kinda swings up, I don't think out so much as I am pretty conscious of that, but is possible. Almost a rolling up the back window, but not so extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's an easy one to fix. haha

All you have to do, is have a beer.

In your hand that is.

Don't spill the beer

https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

slyder said:


> a smooth little push up with my legs?


I've never understood pop like this. Always load the tail. In your case maybe It'll help spring your back leg up and help with that balance???


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

booron said:


> I've never understood pop like this. Always load the tail. In your case maybe It'll help spring your back leg up and help with that balance???


This /\ case of loading the tail is an Ollie, not trying to Ollie trying to "pop"

TT time to break out the PBR and give that a try...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

grab the fucking snowboard.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> grab the fucking snowboard.


Shred these are very small side hits and drop offs on runs. Not enough time, I guess think of the baby hill with a little 1 or 2 foot side drop where the snow guns stop spraying... 
Reason for all this is I think they'd also be perfect for practicing my 1's & 3's


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

slyder, try grabbing your pants at the thighs and it will go away. Also when a jump seems to small to grapb try to just tap your board with your hand.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Slyder, I do the same thing quite a bit when I straight air. I don't have any clue why it happens. But what I find sometimes helps is popping and pulling my knees up into my chest while I'm in the air. I think my arm tends to go up when I leave my legs extended and get a little tip going on.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... (just checked pics and saw that I do the same; in the landing phase hind arm is way up; tiny side hits for me only). Curious to know if it's something negative and why?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Not that uncommon, just a balance thing.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> grab the fucking snowboard.


This.

My wife does the same thing. And to fix it I had to constantly tell her to go for a board grab. Even on tiny jumps that doesn't give much air. I tell her to just reach for the board but not actually grab it. The action of reaching will give your hand something to do and also fix bad body posture. 


I also like the beer idea. :hairy:


----------

